# Cart emergency kit for trail driving



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2012)

What do you carry in the cart for you emergency kit? I am just starting to put things together because we are starting to venture more than a mile from home. We are driving on the road way in my neighborhood right now so If I needed something I could stop and ask but once I venture farther out, I wont have that option. Pictures of what you carry and what you carry it in would be very helpful along with a list.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2012)

A pocket knife, a hoof pick. I have a flashing magnetic light you can get at farm stores. I also carry a large dog collar to use for a halter, and a small lead rope. I have a bicycle pump for the tires, but I have tried it out yet to see if it works on my tires. Silly me!

I have a tool box attached on the floor under the seat, but I know there are other methods of carrying supplies. I think there was a topic about this a year or so ago and drivers had many good suggestions.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 12, 2012)

This bag is one of the best things ever...love mine. http://www.kingston-...&cat=HORSE CART

As for supplies, I carry a regular spares kit, halter, lead, bailing twine, extra "sneakers", and the kitchen sink.






In my spares box are, pliers, leather thongs, hole punch, electrical tape, knife, zip ties, rein and trace splices, and other things I cannot recall.

I also carry, strapped to my shaft, a small bicycle pump.


----------



## Lori W (Jul 12, 2012)

I also have the bag from Kingstons and LOVE it! I carry nearly everything Marsha and Sue mentioned.

Don't forget to take your cell phone (turn off the ringer though). Put a dog tag on your horse's saddle or bridle with your name and phone number, and for you, make sure you have identification including your emergency contact info, list of meds, allergies, etc. (heaven forbid if anything should happen to you or your horse, but better to be prepared). I also carry a $10 bill (or more) just in case I find a drive in ice cream shop!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 12, 2012)

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY...DO NOT PUT YOUR CELL AND INFO IN THAT BAG...KEEP IT ON YOUR PERSON. None of it does any good if you and the horse/cart part ways...there you are, with nothing.

Hey Lori, awesome idea, that tag thing...never would of thought it...but then too, most of my driving is up here in stick-ville, and everyone knows us. LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, yes, zip ties are a must in the emergency kit!

I do have a pet tag on my horse's halter. I have a fear that if I wreck in the trailer he will get loose somewhere. At least someone will know who to call.

I need to go right out and put a hole punch and some duct tape in my kit...


----------



## BBH (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one cart with spares box containing extra halter and lead, tie wraps, hoof pick, leather shoe laces, regular shoe laces, wrench, knife, electric tape, tag with my name and address. Since I do alot of road driving i have a loud colored bag tag attached to the cart near the single tree with 911 on the outside and my info on inside for emergencies. On the back of the cart I have an sbv sign, and then some reflective pcs that are meant to put around your ankles when riding a bike.....smv in middle and then these wrapped around on either side of theh same level, also red reflectors lower, and i just bought bright green relfective vest yesterday for 5.00 at Dollar Genl.....Also have a tall bike flag to add....

I am going to get the dog tag attached to the harness...that is a great idea and easy to do. The more you can do saftey wise the less catostrophic the accident may be. As our area gets more urbanized you just have to do these things.....


----------



## susanne (Jul 12, 2012)

Ditto the phone on your person, not in the cart/bag/whatever.

In addition to attaching your name and phone # to your horse's bridle, also add your vet's name and number. If they can't reach you, you must have a safe, dependable contact person.

Be sure to wear good walking shoes or boots. It's amazing how quickly what seems like a short drive can turn into a very long walk home!

A jacket or sweater, for the same reason as the walking shoes.

We have a great multi-purpose tool in our spares kit. Make certain that you've used your cutting tool, because if you need it, you'll likely be stressed, perhaps close to panic. Know the best points to cut the harness for the quickest results.

Wasp spray. It's not just for wasps anymore. It's great for vicious dogs, humans and other predators, as it shoots a focused stream to 30 feet and is less likely to blow back into your eyes or that of your horse.

Remember that in a pinch, keys can sub for a hoof pick.

When Keith and I go out driving the trails together, we take both the driving whip AND a longe whip in case we come across unfriendly dogs. This way we're both armed.

Water bottle. We'll share with Mingus if necessary, but if your horse won't drink from a bottle, get a collapsible bucket.

Emergency food. This may just be nice for some, but it's lifesaving for me, as a type I diabetic. Something as simple as hard candy that won't melt is great to keep in your kit.

Know your passengers' special needs. A bee sting kit is critical for those allergic to bees. You'd like to think they'd think of this, but wouldn't you rather ask and know in advance?

This is not something to put in your emergency kit, but it is incredibly valuable: Train your horse to make a tight turn, to spin in place. You never know when you'll come across a downed tree, a dead-end trail, or something ahead that requires you to do a 180. If your horse is only comfortable with a wide turn, you could be in trouble.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a really nice fluorescent safety vest from Gempler's. I've had people tell me I am a LOT more noticeable now when out on the road. More so than the flashing light and even the bicycle flag.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 13, 2012)

I have one of those bicycle flags that goes onto the wheel...it flies about two feet over my head. I too wear a safety vest if on the road, although I never go onto the paved road because it is driven far too fast, and by far too many logging trucks that whiz by.

I just bought a few WILDLY coloured luggage tags, and stuck a business card in each...I think that will be more visible than a dog tag...hope to never need to have them used.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 13, 2012)

Sue_C. said:


> This bag is one of the best things ever...love mine. http://www.kingston-...&cat=HORSE CART
> 
> As for supplies, I carry a regular spares kit, halter, lead, bailing twine, extra "sneakers", and the kitchen sink.
> 
> ...


Did they ship to you? It says on their website that they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, they did, they charge more, as most of their US shipping is free, but it was reasonable.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 13, 2012)

On a side note, I was down your way last sept for a week. My parents live just out side of Bridgetown. Drove past your house a few times I think and didn't even know it! My family is from there. I'm moving back that way in a few years when the last leaves home.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 13, 2012)

I went back and had another look at their site. Some pages shows shipping to Canada and others say they don't. lol


----------

